

Ask HN: Any useful tips for writing in Emacs? - fjk

I&#x27;m using org-mode to write outline an essay in Emacs and I was wondering if anyone has nifty tips for writing long-form essays and prose in Emacs
======
phren0logy
I bound fly spell to ctrl-; to bring up a list of the misspellings and cycle
from the first through the rest for misspelling closest to the cursor.

That means if I'm typing and I don't realize the misspelling until the next
sentence, I can correct it _WITHOUT moving the cursor_. Once you do this, you
can't go back!

~~~
vchimishuk
Great idea. Would you like to share the code, please?

~~~
fjk
I implemented the suggestion with this code in my .emacs file:

(global-set-key (kbd "C-<;>") 'ispell-word)

------
edavis
You can move paragraphs around with M-<up> and M-<down>. It also works on
headlines/plain lists.

Just discovered this yesterday and wish I had known about it earlier.

------
lvryc
Do you use org-mode?[1] It's perfect for outlining and managing lots of
information. Once you've written your paper, you can easily export it to HTML,
PDF (through LaTeX) or plain text to be copied into a Word document, if that's
the way you swing.

[1] [http://orgmode.org/](http://orgmode.org/)

------
arh68
Auto-fill-mode and follow-mode are useful. If you write Unicode characters
(and don't have a mac) C-x 8 <Enter> is useful, too (tab completion!).

